# IVF abroad



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Dear Peter
I am about to start IVF here in BRazil after unsucessful IUI. My doctor here says that she needs to delay my period this month so that my cycle next month doesn't coincide with carnival ( atime when it is impossible to get any of the drugs I need, and to get an anaethetist). So I am starting on Provera tomorrow. Then about 2 days after my period starts I am on Gonalf-f for 8-10 days before harvesting and implantation 3 days later. I will be coming back to the UK practically as soon as I know the result. (no way I can stay any longer because of conditions of my research grant). My doctor says it's OK to fly although she'd rather I didn't .
Im choosing to do it here in Brazil because I have to be here anyway, because of the cost (about a third of the price) and because I am using a known donor - my best friend. 
My doctor says that she wants to transfer 3 embryos because of my age (35), my endometriosis and my total lack of sucess over the last year. And says there is a 5% chance of triplets and I have about a 30-40% of pregnancy.
What do you think of all this? I'd be pleased to get some advice or just another take on it, so I can discuss things with my doctor from a position of more information.
thanks
Julie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



julieinrecife said:


> Dear Peter
> I am about to start IVF here in BRazil after unsucessful IUI. My doctor here says that she needs to delay my period this month so that my cycle next month doesn't coincide with carnival ( atime when it is impossible to get any of the drugs I need, and to get an anaethetist).
> 
> Rather unfortunate but I suppose when in 'Rome'!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Dear Peter thanks for your answer
I am in BRazil doing research for my PhD (hence research grant).
I was wondering still about the 2 or 3 embryos question. WHat are the special cases that you mention when 3 would be used? I know that 3 is the normal number here, but obviously I don't want to get pregnant with triplets.
thanks 
regards
Julie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments inyour text:



julieinrecife said:


> Dear Peter thanks for your answer
> I am in BRazil doing research for my PhD (hence research grant).
> 
> Very interesting! A medical subject perhaps?
> ...


----------

